# Un crescendo



## Sesshomarux

"Crescendo" (an increase, literally), è mantenuto inalterato in inglese anche se si riferisce a cose fisiche, materiali, come in questo caso? (un crescendo di colpi -> hits increasing, literally)


_I protagonisti si odiano e sono decisamente maneschi. Lo scontro è un crescendo, colpo su colpo: chi avrà la meglio?_

My attempt:

_*Starrings hate themselves each other and are hotly to hit out, too. The match is a crescendo, blow for blow: who will the better of?*_


Anzi se potente aiutarmi nel mio pessimo adattamento di questa breve sinossi su di un corto animato, ve ne sarei grato.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

The main characters hate each other and are definitely prone to physical blows. 
The *clash is an escalation*, blow by blow: who will win?  [This one is too literal.]
The *match escalates*, blow...
The *clash gets worse/more aggressive*, blow...


----------



## 0scar

"The fight is a crescendo"


----------



## Einstein

The noun _crescendo_ usually refers to a sound. It could refer to the _noise_ of the fight, but I wouldn't use it for the intensity of the violence.

Protagonisti = _main characters_. Also _protagonists_.
This is not the mean of _starring_.


----------



## Sesshomarux

Firstly, thanks to all. Really.

Perchè alcune volte c'è il "the" davanti ad una parola, soprattutto all'inizio di una frase

"The (main) characters..."

E altre volte no?

"Pubs are the last place..."


----------



## davidforth

Sesshomarux said:


> Firstly, thanks to all. Really.
> 
> Perchè alcune volte c'è il "the" davanti ad una parola, soprattutto all'inizio di una frase
> 
> "The (main) characters..."
> 
> E altre volte no?
> 
> "Pubs are the last place..."



Perchè l'articolo da speicificità alla cosa..

se parli in generale per esempio dei vecchi dirai:

*I vecchi sono*... ecc in italiano metti l'articolo in inglese tradurresti con:

*Old people are*.. etc.. in inglese non essendo determinato il gruppo non si usa l'articolo.

esempio classico che noi italiani sbagliamo sempre è:

*Questa è la vita* che traduciamo con: This is the life.. 
in realtà andrebbe scritto solo: *THIS IS LIFE*
spero tu possa aver capito.. Comunque on line ci sono diverse grammatiche da visionare a riguardo.!

ciau!


----------



## Wordspin

Hello everyone! (Vacationers and non-vacationers). I am translating a text from Italian into English which bears on the merits of someone whose initatives still give positive results, 

" *in un crescendo che merita apprezzamento *".  

It seems to me that the Italian term "crescendo" when used as a noun, if it does not number among the "false friends" is at least a distant relative of theirs.

Can anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## cirolemiro

Crescendo is a term used for music and remains untraslated in many languages. It indicates a gradual increase in volume and/or intensity.
I did not get your point. Could you please explain more?


----------



## gandolfo

Hi wordspin

what do you want help with exactly? the translation of the sentence?  If it is, can you give us your interpretation


----------



## Wordspin

Thanks to both of you for your prompt reaction. My fear is that " in a crescendo worthy of appreciation" / " in a crescendo which merits appreciation " somehow would not do for an English reader.


----------



## cirolemiro

Give us the complete sentence and we will see what we can suggest


----------



## Wordspin

Sorry for keeping you waiting, I couldn't do otherwise. Here is the sentence:
"Durante questo periodo nascono due delle sue grandi iniziative, che ancora oggi continuano a produrre risultati notevoli, *in un crescendo che merita apprezzamento*".


----------



## Voce

Non vedo che cosa ci sia che non va nell'usare "crescendo". Si dice "crescendo", con lo stesso significato, anche in inglese. Cito dal dizionario Ragazzini: "Un crescendo di delusioni" - "A *crescendo *of disappointments".


----------



## Wordspin

Grazie, Voce. Quale alternativa sarebbe da preferire per il resto della frase (cfr #4)?


----------



## gandolfo

Wordspin said:


> Thanks to both of you for your prompt reaction. My fear is that " in a crescendo worthy of appreciation" / " in a crescendo which merits appreciation " somehow would not do for an English reader.



To me sounds strange in English  Is this about an individual person? What are the initiative? Just a little more context may help



> Durante questo periodo nascono due delle sue grandi iniziative, che ancora oggi continuano a produrre risultati notevoli, *in un crescendo che merita apprezzamento*".



Anyway my attempt 
"During this period two of her/their greatest initiatives/ventures began, which still continue to produce remarkable results that merit an ever increasing appreciation"


----------



## rrose17

I don't think the word crescendo would make sense here, in English. I realize it's hyperbole but to me it would sound "over the top" ...a crescendo of worthy appreciation??  Maybe and I repeat maybe something like
._..that continues to produces notable results to a well earned standing ovation/ to thunderous applause.??

_edit: Ciao Gandolfo! I see we're equally perplexed.


----------



## gandolfo

rrose17 said:


> I don't think the word crescendo would make sense here, in English. I realize it's hyperbole but to me it would sound "over the top" ...a crescendo of worthy appreciation??  Maybe and I repeat maybe something like
> ._..that continues to produces notable results to a well earned standing ovation/ to thunderous applause.??
> 
> _edit: Ciao Gandolfo! I see we're equally perplexed.


 Indeed rose, glad you are equally perplexed, thought it was me! buon giorno


----------



## Gianfry

It's very bad Italian, in my humble opinion...
If they had said "che producono risultati sempre migliori"  instead of "che ancora oggi continuano a produrre risultati notevoli", it would have made much more sense, introducing a sense of progression.
gandolfo, I'm afraid what is "ever increasing" is not the "appreciation", but the success/results of her/his initiatives.
"In/with a noteworthy crescendo" is maybe a viable translation for the last bit.


----------



## rrose17

Gianfry said:


> "In/with a noteworthy crescendo" is maybe a viable translation for the last bit.


But that's the problem (one of them). _...in a noteworthy crescendo _by itself doesn't really mean anything other than a big noise. There's no implied appreciative response. And to say _...in a noteworthy crescendo of appreciation _sounds understandable but not really English.


----------



## gandolfo

Thanks gianfry, 
I'm a bit confused by this, mainly because I/we don't know what theses "initiative" are, and as you say the Italian isn't fantastico! 
However I have to agree with Rose "in a noteworthy crescendo" doesn't really mean anything in English as such, especially tagged on the end of this sentence, shame really would make life easier


----------



## Gianfry

rrose17 said:


> But that's the problem (one of them). _...in a noteworthy crescendo _by itself doesn't really mean anything other than a big noise. There's no implied appreciative response. And to say _...in a noteworthy crescendo of appreciation _sounds understandable but not really English.


Ok.
So let's just rephrase (and simplify) the whole text!
Here is my try:
_Durante questo periodo nascono due delle sue grandi iniziative, che finora hanno produtto risultati (importanti e) sempre più (apprezzabili / degni di nota)._


----------



## gandolfo

Ah che sollievo gianfry 

"During this period two of her biggest ventures/initiatives began, and still continue to produce important and, increasingly noteworthy results."

Best I can do on a Monday morning 

Edit:
Rose: I like yours tis good


----------



## rrose17

Still without knowing more who exactly is doing the appreciation, using Gianfry much simpler sentence could it be something like
_During this period two intiatives were launched that to this day continue to produce impressive results to ever widening appreciation._


----------



## Gianfry

The last bit of gandolfo's attempt is closer to the original meaning than rrose's.
gandolfo: we still don't know if the person is a "he" or a "she". "sue" refers to "iniziative", that is a feminine noun.
I know, it's those tricky, damn Italian possessive adjectives


----------



## gandolfo

Gianfry said:


> The last bit of gandolfo's attempt is closer to the original meaning than rrose's.
> gandolfo: we still don't know if the person is a "he" or a "she". "sue" refers to "iniziative", that is a feminine noun.
> I know, it's those tricky, damn Italian possessive adjectives



Thanks Gianfry.....

Bloomin' heck...I'm going back to bed .....


----------



## Wordspin

Gianfry said:


> It's very bad Italian, in my humble opinion...
> If they had said "che producono risultati sempre migliori"  instead of "che ancora oggi continuano a produrre risultati notevoli", it would have made much more sense, introducing a sense of progression.
> gandolfo, I'm afraid what is "ever increasing" is not the "appreciation", but the success/results of her/his initiatives.
> "In/with a noteworthy crescendo" is maybe a viable translation for the last bit.




As a matter of fact, the relative clause concerns the results of the initiatives.
- I had some trouble with the internet, that's why this message remained incomplete.
Thanks to everyone.
Wordspin


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

gandolfo said:


> To me sounds strange . What are the initiative?
> 
> Hi, there, Gand.
> The above sound strange to _me_.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> GS.


----------



## gandolfo

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> gandolfo said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me sounds strange . What are the initiative?
> 
> Hi, there, Gand.
> The above sound strange to _me_.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> GS.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi giorgio
> A prize is on its way
> 
> "The above sound*s* strange to _me_."
> 
> Seriously in spoken English you often hear "to me this is strange/crazy/incredible...." in written English grammatically it's not really correct
Click to expand...


----------



## Einstein

"To me it sounds strange"; "It sounds strange to me".

These are equally acceptable sentences. If you omit "it", it's colloquial, but the omission is more likely in the second sentence: "Sounds strange to me".


----------



## Wordspin

If I understand correctly what has been said/written so far, in this case the noun "crescendo" is to be avoided? - Please read the now complete #26.


----------

